# Waste Level Indicator Showing Empty? EC100



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Have a problem with my wast level indicator (2008 Autotrail Apache). It's always showing it's empty? The fresh water indicator works OK though.

Anyone know if this is a "common problem", and if so, can anyone suggest what I can have a look at? Have searched the forum and there was mention that the float might be stuck, any ideas how I could test or "unstick" it?

The control panel is a sargent EC100. And yes, I have got the valve closed, so it is actually filling up 

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Float*

Fill the tank, add a few dish waster tablets - crushed via the sink - and go for a drive over a few pot holes.

That's how I clean my tank anyway.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine has read zero for all of its 5 years life.

Both tanks contain 100ltr.
So if i need to fill up with fresh water i know that the grey wants emptying.

Dave p


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a similar problem. I accessed the waste tank from a hatch in the floor, unscrewed the sender unit ( measuring device ) and cleaned the measuring probes thoroughly and it now works fine.

Hope this is all that's wrong with yours,


regards


David


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Graham, I like Russell's suggestion.

If you can access the sensor, there should be two wires Purple with a Red stripe and a White with an orange stripe, if you short the two wires to each other then the gauge should read full. 
If it does read full then yes the first action is to clean the tank with a cleaner, as Russell suggests or you can use a proprietary cleaner.

If the display does not read when the wires are short to each other then there be connection problem? If you would either give our technical people a call 01482 678981 or send me PM and I will ask someone to call you.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give the cleaning a go. We have plenty of speed bumps around our way, I should be able to give the tank a good mix....

Graham


----------

